# Richtige Reifenwahl für Albrecht-Route bei HT



## guitto (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo
in 2 Wochen gehts los, die Albrecht Route (6 Tage Variante) ruft.
Auf meinem Canyon Hardtail befinden sich zurzeit die Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic.
Hatte den letzten Plattfuss bei der Abfahrt vom Monte Baldo vor ca 3 Wochen, aber da warder Schotter so grass-fett grob,dass ich mir nicht sicher bin,ob andere Reifen da nicht auch den Geist aufgegeben hätten.
Naja schon klar, der typische Alpencross Reifen ist es nicht.
Eine mögliche Alternative sollte einen guten Rollwiederstand haben (schon klar dass es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht gibt).
Bin beim Stöbernn auf den Larsson TT gestoßen, was haltet Ihr von dem und sollte man für so einen AlpenX mal eher die jeweils breitere Variante (Larsso TT 2.4 z.B.) wählen?
Sind die günstigeren Drahtreifen eine Alternative?

Dake vorab und liebe Grüße
Guido


----------



## sipaq (11. Juli 2009)

Für einen Alpencross brauchts einen guten Allrounder, keine Rennsemmeln.

Ich bin erst vorletzte Woche mit einer Gruppe über die Alpen gefahren und alle Fahrer mit Rennsemmeln (Conti Race King, Schwalbe Racing Ralph) hatten vor allem bei Nässe und bei losen Schotterauffahrten massive Probleme. Der Larssen TT ist da zwar vom Grip her etwas besser, aber immer noch kein guter Allrounder.

Deshalb würde ich Dir die in meinen Augen klassische AlpenX-Reifenkombi empfehlen. Schwalbe Fat Albert Front 2,25 vorne und Schwalbe Smart Sam 2,25 hinten. Beide in der Evo Gummimischung. Damit hast Du satten Grip bergauf wie bergab bei gleichzeitig absolut akzeptablem Rollwiderstand. Und wesentlich pannensicherer als Dein alter Race King ist die Kombi auch noch. 

Wenns ein bisschen billiger werden soll, dann nimm die etwas haltbarere, aber geringfügig schlechter rollende und greifende Performance Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (11. Juli 2009)

guitto schrieb:


> Sind die günstigeren Drahtreifen eine Alternative?


klares ja! 

ich bin nicht leicht (knapp 90 kilo ohne rucksack) und hatte bei druck um die 2.2 bar mit tourenfaltreifen immer probleme mit der pannensicherheit. mit dem da bin ich auch vom grip her sehr zufrieden. ich fahre damit alles: homtrails, alpencross, lago und auch etwas schwierigere tourentrails.

http://www.bike24.net/p1989.html


----------



## Elmar Neßler (11. Juli 2009)

für die angedachte route braucht man keinen speziellen reifen, ist doch eine transalp wie jede andere, hat sogar eher weniger trails als andere routen.

mit der suchfunktion wirst du massig threads zum thema "welche reifen für alpencross" finden - die frage kommt bald jeden monat wieder.

aber eigentlich ist's echt simpel - einfach einen allround reifen, wenn man ein nicht gerade freeride-mässig unterwegs ist. und wer daheim auch schon immer mit 2.4er und 2.5ern fährt, wird das wohl auch beim alpencross so tun, da er sich bevorzugt eine strecke sucht, für die sein "schweres gerät" sinn macht.

mir ist immer wieder schleierhaft, wie man vor 10-15 jahren alpencross fahren konnte und auch pannenfrei ankam. ohne sich gross gedanken über reifen und andere teile gemacht zu haben ...

fahr einfach defensiv und mit dem richtigen druck im schlauch, dann wirst du auch mit neuwertigen "einfachen" drahtreifen (ein guter reifen muss ja nicht immer 40 EUR pro stück kosten) eine pannenfreie und stressfreie tour fahren können.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. Juli 2009)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> für die angedachte route braucht man keinen speziellen reifen, ist doch eine transalp wie jede andere, hat sogar eher weniger trails als andere routen.
> 
> mit der suchfunktion wirst du massig threads zum thema "welche reifen für alpencross" finden - die frage kommt bald jeden monat wieder.
> 
> ...



Wer fährt denn schon auf einem Hardtail 2.4 oder gar 2.5er Reifen..??

Auf einem Hardtail sollten max. 2.25er Reifen gefahren werden....alles andere passt nicht dazu.

Ich bin in den folgenden Jahren immer sehr GUT und vor allem Pannenfrei über die Alpen gekommen mit:

2005--Michelin XCR dry in 2.0
2006--Larsen TT VR+HR in 2.1 mit VR= 2,2bar HR= 2,4bar
2007--Larsen TT am VR 2.1 / Crossmark am HR in 2.1 und das bei 2x Alpencross in 07

2008--gleiche Variante
2009--gleiche Variante mein Mitfahrer auch (Dolomiten)

08/09 mit Maxxis Lightweight Schläuchen ca. 95g

das alles ohne nur einen einzigen Plattfuß.....

ich würde evtl. sogar bei guter Wetteraussicht mal den Maxxis Aspen versuchen, der gefiel mir am Gardasee sehr GUT..!!

lass den schweren MIST zu Hause...der Rucksack ist schwer genug und wenig Rollwiederstand hat noch nie geschadet...

ich steige lieber mal ab wenns brenzlig wird als das ich mich 1500hm am stück wegen dem bockschweren Mistreifen quälen muß.


----------



## sipaq (12. Juli 2009)

Eine Rennsemmel mit wenig Rollwiderstand mag bei einem Asphalt- oder Forstweglastigen Alpencross durchaus Sinn machen. Bei wem die Route aber auch Trailauf- und -abfahrten (ob jetzt auf weichem Waldboden oder in eher steinigem Terrain ggf. noch kombiniert mit viel losem Schotter) vorsieht, der sollte zuallererst mal auf guten Grip setzen und erst dann auf Rollwiderstand. Das Ganze gilt insbesondere unter der Prämisse, das auch während der Sommermonate Juli und August völlig regenfreie 7-Tage-Perioden (und damit ausschließlich trockene Trails) in den Alpen eher selten sind.


Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> lass den schweren MIST zu Hause...der Rucksack ist schwer genug und wenig Rollwiederstand hat noch nie geschadet...


Ich weiß nicht wie es Dir geht, aber ich rolle lieber *etwas* schwerer den Berg hinauf und fahre dann souverän die Trails hinab als *etwas* leichter den Berg hochzurollen und mich dann bergab dank mangelndem Grip ordentlich auf die Fresse zu legen (ggf. noch mit Schäden an mir oder meinem Bike).



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ich steige lieber mal ab wenns brenzlig wird als das ich mich 1500hm am stück wegen dem bockschweren Mistreifen quälen muß.


Bei meinem Alpencross haben sich die Leute mit Rennsemmeln bei den steilen Schotter*auf*fahrten viel mehr gequält als die Leute, die was vernünftiges griffiges am Hinterreifen hatten.

Nur um das klarzustellen, ich würde auch keinem Tourenbiker empfehlen, sauschwere und extrem schlecht rollende Gripmonster ala Schwalbe Big Betty oder Maxxis Minion für den Alpencross aufzuziehen. Aber ein wirklich solider Allrounder mit guten Grip- und Rolleigenschaften wie eben der Schwalbe Fat Albert wird nicht umsonst sehr, sehr oft nebenan im Laufrad-Forum empfohlen.


----------



## maniac.7 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich (82 kg ohne Rucksack) bin letztes Jahr die Albrecht Route mit meinem Hardtail gefahren. Als Reifenkombi hatte ich den Schwalbe Smart Sam Alpencross 2.25'' hinten und den Nobby Nic 2.25'' Snake Skin vorne drauf. Die Kombi hat sich für mein Gefühl sehr gut gefahren und ich fahre die Reifen bis jetzt (auch wenn ich sie jetzt tauschen muss). 
Ob es jetzt wirklich Snake Skin sein muss, kann man diskutieren. Aber die 2.25 '' würd ich auf jeden Fall nehmen und auch der Smart Sam am Hinterrad war eine super Entscheidung.
maniac.7


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. Juli 2009)

@ scalpel3000:

nur weil die meisten hardtails halt mit reifen zwischen 2.1 und 2.3 unterwegs sind, heisst das ja nicht, dass man nicht auch breitere reifen fahren könnte, wenn man sich ein entsprechendes bike "fürs grobe" zusammengebaut hat, was eben kein fully ist! das ist dann halt meist kein bike von der stange sondern sind eben schon hardtail-rahmen, die mehr aushalten.

wollte damit ja nur sagen, dass man halt beim alpencross auch das fahren kann, was man daheim auf seinen touren fährt. udn wer daheim eben "breit" fährt udn damit happy ist, kann das doch auch bei transalp. zu viel geschiss machen wegen der reifen muss man nun echt nicht.

aber es gibt ja unzählige diskussionen zu dem thema. letztlich liegen die meinungen eh immer wieder mal weit auseinander. ist ja auch OK so ...

p.s.: ich fahr mit albert 2.25 v+h ohne snake skin oder so was. 2007 keine probleme gehabt, davor verticals 2.3 über jahre, bzw. explorer 2.1 oder auch z-max 2.1 --> einen platten bei 10 x transalp und zig mehrtagestouren am lago und in den alpen ... eine riesige sicherheitsnadel lag auf der schotterpiste und hat sich komplett durch alles durchgebohrt ... shit happens.


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2009)

Ob man SnakeSkin (bei Schwalbe-Reifen) braucht, kommt meines Erachtens auf die Route an. Gehts ein bißchen weiter östlich durch die Dolomiten oder werden am letzten Tag am Gardasee auch noch ein paar richtige Trails gefahren und nicht nur locker ausgerollt, dann machts Sinn.

Ist man in weniger steinigen, spitzkantigen Gefilden unterwegs, kommt man sicher auch ohne aus.


----------



## emvau (13. Juli 2009)

gerade auf einem hardtail würde ein breiterer reifen sinn ergeben. man kann die einfach mit weniger druck fahren und hat damit eben auch im hardtail einen gewissen "federungscomfort". man muss allerdings aufpassen, dass die felge dazu passt. oft sind hardtails von der stange eben wegen der felgen für breitere reifen ungeeignet.

ich glaube aber kaum, dass der hobbysportler auf einem pass mehr als 15 sekunden mit irgendeinem wie auch immer optimierten reifen rausholen kann. entscheidend sind die beine. was viel effizienter ist: bei leichten forstwegsauffahrten mit genügend traktion, einfach reinpumpen. aber ob man die verlorene zeit für die boxenstopps insgesamt wettmachen kann? versucht's! 
ebenso ist es bei der abfahrt. entweder man kann 's oder halt nicht - reifen hin, reifen her.

einen gewissen placeboeffekt würde ich den in der werbung clever plazierten gummis allenfalls noch einräumen.


----------



## tommek (13. Juli 2009)

VR Maxxis Highroller 2.35
HR Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35

wahlweise vorne Minion Front 2.35

Die Kombination sollte gut bei einem Tourer funktionieren - wenn es auch mal heftiger bergab gehen soll, gibt es sinnvollere Kombinationen.

Schwalbe Albert vorne und hinten in 2.25 funktioniert auch gut - auch die günstigen Drahtreifen sind vollkommen ok.

Ich bin aus Faulheit zum Reifenwechseln letztes Jahr die Maxxis Swampthing in 2.35 vorne und hinten ( beides die leichten Faltreifen ) gefahren - die haben bei allen Bedingungen super funktioniert.

Hier hat wohl jeder andere Tipps.............


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (13. Juli 2009)

tommek schrieb:


> Hier hat wohl jeder andere Tipps.............


ja... und genau das ist der beste hinweis darauf, dass diese frage denkbar unwichtig ist.


----------



## jan84 (13. Juli 2009)

Hi, 

sipaq hat hier eigentlich alles wichtige gesagt meiner Meinung nach. Der Reifen sollte auf mehrtagestouren in erster Linie eins können => nicht auffallen. Das klappt meiner Erfahrung nach mit soliden standardreifen (Albert Draht in 2.25 z.B) am besten. Kosten nicht viel Geld, rollen ordentlich und haben in allen Lebenslagen ausreichend Grip. 
Ein bisschen rumexperimentiern mit verschiedenen Reifen in heimischen Gefilden kann auch nicht schaden. Dann erübrigen sich solche Fragen vermutlich. MEHR NEUGIERDE ! Es ist ne Frage persöhnlicher Vorlieben, Angewohnheiten und des Fahrkönnens. 

Zuwenig Grip (für die eigenen Fähigkeiten) macht sich meiner Erfahrung nach DEUTLICH störender bemerkbar als ein paar prozent mehr Rollwiderstand. Für wen der Unterschied bspw. zwischen Albert vs. Racing Ralph im Rollwiderstand entscheidend für den Spaß am Alpencross ist sollte die Route evtl. überdenken (weniger Hm / Strecke). 
Ich pers. lege den Schwerpunkt vorallem auffn Grip, wenn ich wenige Schlüsselstellen auf soner Tour fahren kann, dafür aber Tagelang nen (deutlich) höheren Rollwiderstand habe ist es mir das ganze wert. Das andere Extrem gibts natürlich auch. Ne Freundin von mir war vor zwei oder drei Jahren mit total abgefahrenen Racing Ralph auf der Joe-Route unterwegs, es war die meiste Zeit (ziemlich) Nass, wirkliche Probleme hat sie nie gehabt, sie kann halt damit umgehen...

Zusammengefasst:
Bei der Reifenwahl kann man zwar nach Tipps/Erfahrungen fragen, probieren muss man es aber einfach selbst, das nimmt einem keiner ab. Der Aufwand den man in die Reifenwahl steckt sollte beim Alpencross, einer Mehrtagestour und der Hausrunde der gleiche sein.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fideldidel (3. Oktober 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn schon auf einem Hardtail 2.4 oder gar 2.5er Reifen..??
> 
> Auf einem Hardtail sollten max. 2.25er Reifen gefahren werden....alles andere passt nicht dazu.
> 
> ...



Endlich! Ich hatte schon gedacht, ich wäre bald der einzige der NICHT glaubt, dass man nur noch Schwabe und Conti kaufen kann, ohne grundsätzlich eine miese Performance zu haben. 
Ich bin meinen zweiten Alpencross auf Larsen TT (sogar nur der 2.0er, wegen engem Hinterbau) gefahren und hatte wirklich gute Erfarungen. 
Lediglich auf sehr steilen und losen wie groben Schotterstücken habe ich Schwierigkeiten. Das liegt aber eher an mir und meiner fehlenden Entspannung in solchen Passagen. 
Mich überzeugt, dass ich den Reifen nach 500Km Alpen immmer noch zu Hause fahre. Bei meinen Conti´s hatte ich imme das Gefühl, das die sich rasant "wegradieren".
Gibt´s bei Maxxis noch andere gute Erfahrungen? Welche Kombi´s sind für ein Hardtail noch brauchbar? Manche nehmen wohl den TT nur für hinten und fahren vorne was gröberes wie den Ardent oder den Advantage.


----------



## fideldidel (3. Oktober 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst:
> Bei der Reifenwahl kann man zwar nach Tipps/Erfahrungen fragen, probieren muss man es aber einfach selbst, das nimmt einem keiner ab. Der Aufwand den man in die Reifenwahl steckt sollte beim Alpencross, einer Mehrtagestour und der Hausrunde der gleiche sein.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Hallo Jan,
Gruß aus Wallau! Wir sind mal ne kleine Runde über die Sackpfeife gefahren und du hast mich etwas gecoached. Je weiter ich mich entwickel, desto deutlicher wird, das du Recht hast: Fahrtechnik und Übung lässt sich durch nix ersetzen als durch noch mehr davon. 
Ich bin gerade auf meiner zweiten Alpentour Könnern begegnet, die zum daniederknien gut fahren konnten und zwar auf Material das hier niemand loben würde. 
Gruß René


----------



## tombrider (3. Oktober 2009)

fideldidel schrieb:


> Gibt´s bei Maxxis noch andere gute Erfahrungen? Welche Kombi´s sind für ein Hardtail noch brauchbar? Manche nehmen wohl den TT nur für hinten und fahren vorne was gröberes wie den Ardent oder den Advantage.



Der Advantage liegt schon eher auf Muddy-Mary-Niveau, so wie der Highroller auch. Beides Reifen für anspruchsvolles Gelände. Machen, ebenso wie der Minion, für übliche Alpencross-Strecken mit spürbarem Asphalt-Anteil wenig Sinn!
Der Ardent ist der direkte Fat-Albert-Konkurrent und ist vorne für solche Strecken empfehlenswert! 
Die direkte (viele sagen: bessere) Konkurrenz zum Smart Sam ist der Maxxis Ranchero. Ich habe beide noch nicht gefahren, aber die Kombi Ranchero hinten - Ardent vorne dürfte auch auf gröberen Alpencross-Strecken gut funktionieren, mehr muß meistens nicht sein.
Wenns leichter sein soll, dann kommen vorne der Larsen TT in Frage, hinten der Crossmark, für beides, quasi dazwischen, der Aspen. Da muß man aber schon Abstriche bei Pannensicherheit und Grip in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Tobsn (3. Oktober 2009)

Für Transalp gilt:
Es darf gerne etwas mehr sein. 
Sowohl Grip als auch Pannensicherheit.
Man verliert mehr Zeit mit einem Defekt oder Stürz, als man auf der längsten Asphaltstrecke gewinnt.
Bin bei TA jetzt schon alles von 1,95 Semislick bis 2,4 Gripmonster gefahren. Tendiere definitiv zu großen Pellen.

Bei der diesjährigen TA bin ich jetzt vorne Maxxis Minion F 2,35 und hinten Albert 2,25 SnakeSkin gefahren. Sehr potente Kombi. 




Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ...Auf einem Hardtail sollten max. 2.25er Reifen gefahren werden....alles andere passt nicht dazu....
> ...ich steige lieber mal ab wenns brenzlig wird als das ich mich 1500hm am stück wegen dem bockschweren Mistreifen quälen muß.




Tobsn - Der auf dem Hardtail 2,4+ fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (5. Oktober 2009)

Nimm, mit was Du Zuhause auch klar kommst! So ein Alpencross ist doch auch nicht mehr, als die Aneinanderreihung mehrerer Feierabendrunden.

Ich bin dieses Jahr am Hardtail vorne Highroller 2.35 und hinten RacingRalph DD 2.25 auf einen traillastigen Alpencross gefahren. Keine Panne, keine Probleme. Hätte ich mehr Nässe erwartet, wäre hinten der Maxxis Aspen draufgekommen...


----------



## sipaq (5. Oktober 2009)

TTT schrieb:


> Nimm, mit was Du Zuhause auch klar kommst! So ein Alpencross ist doch auch nicht mehr, als die Aneinanderreihung mehrerer Feierabendrunden.


Das kommt doch sehr auf Deine Feierabendrunden an. Wenn Du auf Deinen Feierabendrunden auch steinige Trails mit viel Geröll hast, wie man es häufig in den Südalpen und rund um den Gardasee antrifft, dann prima. Aber wer zuhause nur auf weichem Waldboden und Wurzeltrails unterwegs ist, braucht auf einem Alpencross meines Erachtens zumindestens einen ordentlichen Flankenschutz (wie z.B. Schwalbes SnakeSkin).


----------



## Tobsn (5. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> TTT schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nimm, mit was Du Zuhause auch klar kommst! So ein Alpencross ist doch auch nicht mehr, als die Aneinanderreihung mehrerer Feierabendrunden....
> ...



Stimme beiden zu.
1. Keine Experimente auf dem Alpencross. 
2. Lieber etwas stabiler.



> Hardtail vorne Highroller 2.35 und hinten RacingRalph DD 2.25


Ist doch ne gute Kombi


----------



## cvey (6. Oktober 2009)

Servus!

Wenn ich auf meinem HT was Breiteres durch den Hinterbau bekommen würde, würde ich es auch aufziehen.

Nachdem ich mir im Frühjar meinen Reifen aufgeschlitzt hab und dann nach Slowenien gefahren bin hab ich halt bisserl was investiert, bin damit zufrieden und glücklich.

Vorne wie hinten Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25 Snake Skin Double Defense.

Bin ehrlich: Was juckt mich ein bisserl mehr oder weniger Rollwiderstand wenn ich auf Tour bin? Von der Sache her wärs da bei mir sinnvoller wenn ich mein Körpergewicht um 5 kg reduzieren würde. Bin halt ein Genießer ;-)

Sicherlich sollte jeder den Reifen fahren, mit dem er klarkommt, von dem er weiß wie er sich verhält usw. Dann weiß ich doch am besten wo ich noch fahren kann oder wo ich besser mal schiebe weil steil, felsig, rutschig oder sonst was.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. Oktober 2009)

Was bringen denn breite Reifen..??
Grip..?
Pannsicherheit..??
Fahrspaß..wohl nur bergab...dann jedoch hohe Verletzungsgefahr vor allem auf einer Transalp gegenüber den anderen Transalplern unschön.

2.0 / 2.1 / 2.25er dann hört aber wirklich der Spaß auf....alles anderen hält doch nur die ganze Gruppe auf...

die werden doch kalt bevor DU mit den dicken Pellen oben bist, die bekommen vom warten doch Krämpfe....

Fahr mal am Stück mit 3-6 Leuten 1500hm...da brauchst Du alles aus dem Rucksack an Klamotten zum anziehen bevor der letzte kommt....

und immer sind es die mit den dicksten Reifen und dem beschissensten Material....die als letztes oben sind....komisch....??? warum nur..??

Aber bergab machen die voll den MAX...nach dem Motto:
mehr Mut als Talent, denn merke:
zuerst geht denen das Talent aus dann die Strecke bzw. die Fahrspur..!!

Warum denn nicht einen leichten Faltreifen (kein Tubeless-Reifen) mit Milch fahren...

Super Grip....Gute Traktion....leichtlauf, keine Durchschläge, Pannensicher..besser geht nicht

VR 1,7 bar am HR 1,9 bis 2,2 bar.


----------



## oldman (7. Oktober 2009)

was ein schmarrn....


----------



## sipaq (7. Oktober 2009)

@Scalpel3000: Gibts Dich auch mit Ahnung oder hast Du heute nur Deinen schlechten Tag?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> @Scalpel3000: Gibts Dich auch mit Ahnung oder hast Du heute nur Deinen schlechten Tag?



ich weiß auch nicht genau..!!

stimmt das etwa nicht....??
so ist zumindest meine Erfahrung auf meinen gefahrenen und begleiteten Transalp's gewesen.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne wenn es denn stimmt von 2,35er oder noch dickeren Reifen überzeugen.....

doch selbst die Hersteller der Rahmen bei aktuellen leichten Hardtails und leichten Fully's haben keine Möglichkeit eingeräumt größere Reifen als max. 2.25 zu verbauen.

Ob die wirklich so BLÖD sind und das nicht erkennen das breitere Reifen "nötig" sind ??

Vor allem bei der Überschrift "Richtige Reifenwahl für Albrecht-Route bei HT" sind breite Reifen wirklich nicht nötig.


----------



## Tobsn (8. Oktober 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 2.0 / 2.1 / 2.25er dann hört aber wirklich der Spaß auf....alles anderen hält doch nur die ganze Gruppe auf......Fahr mal am Stück mit 3-6 Leuten 1500hm...da brauchst Du alles aus dem Rucksack an Klamotten zum anziehen bevor der letzte kommt...



Dann quantifizier doch mal wie viel das ausmacht.


----------



## cvey (8. Oktober 2009)

@ Scalpel 3000

Grüß dich!

Was die bringen? Z. B. Komfort. Geht ja hier um die Bereifung von nem Hardtail, da ist es einfach komfortabler wenn der Reifen voluminöser ist.

Sicherlich nimmt das Gewicht dann auch etwas zu, aber ich fahre Mountainbike weils mir Spaß macht, ich die Bewegung, die frische Luft, das Panorama usw. genieße und nicht als Rennfahrer unterwegs bin, daher vernachlässige ich das Gewicht.

Zum Thema Rollwiderstand: Da hab ich irgendwo mal einen riesigen Vergleich gesehen, ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her und stand in der Bike oder Mountainbike wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Bei identischem Druck ist der Rollwiderstand eines breiteren Reifens kleiner als der eines schmalen Reifens (selbes Profil natürlich vorausgesetzt, eh klar!). Grund: Verantwortlich ist die Auflagefläche des Reifens in Fahrtrichtung, nicht in Querrichtung und die ist halt beim schmalen Reifen entsprechend größer.

Jetzt frag mich net nach dem genauen physikalischen Hintergrund, da bin ich nämlich ne Null, hab mir nur das Fazit so gemerkt weil ichs interessant fand.

Trotz allem bin ich der Meinung dass jeder die Pelle fahren sollte, mit der er auch in heimischem Gefilde klar kommt, dann gibts auf der großen Tour keine Überraschungen.

Bei meiner Fahrtechnik wirds wohl eh so sein, dass eher ich in einen Grenzbereich komme als der Reifen.

Im übrigen ist z. B. der Storck Rebel Rahmen von 2001 / 2002 extra so breit gebaut, dass auch 2.35er Reifen reingehen, wurde damals im Prospekt sogar extra angepriesen weil diese einfach höheren Komfort und auch Sicherheit bringen. Du siehst also, dass manche Hersteller also doch andere Meinung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (8. Oktober 2009)

Nur mal den Vorteil von 1kg am LRS betrachtet.
Ja, 48 Sekunden sind viel, wenn ich um Plazierungen kÃ¤mpfe, aber nicht bei ner TA.
Zumal der Unterschied z.B. zwischen nem 2,1 NN und dem 2,4 FA kein kilo ist.








Und ich sag nur schweizer MilitÃ¤rradel 



Edit: Rahmenbedingungen
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ro-elf-laufraeder-im-test.208510.2.htm?skip=5


> *Sprint*: Eine Zehntelsekunde sparen die leichten Tune-LaufrÃ¤dern im Sprint gegenÃ¼ber dem vergleichsweise schweren Enduro-Satz von DT â von 0 auf 25 km/h mit einer konstanten Vortriebsleistung von 350 Watt (s. Grafik unten). Die Zeitdifferenz resultiert sowohl aus dem Gewichtsunterschied als auch aus den unterschiedlichen TrÃ¤gheitsmomenten der beiden Laufrad-Modelle. Eine Zehntelsekunde klingt nach relativ wenig, summiert sich aber bei lÃ¤ngeren Fahrzeiten erheblich und kann im Rennen die entscheidenden Sekunden bringen.
> *Uphill*: Gleiches Bike, gleicher Fahrer, gleicher Anstieg und unterschiedliche LaufrÃ¤der ergeben 48 Sekunden Zeitdifferenz. Das zeigt der rechnerische Vergleich zwischen zwei identischen Fahrten, einmal mit CC-LaufrÃ¤dern von Tune und einmal mit den Enduro-LaufrÃ¤dern von DT (s. Grafik unten). Die Berechnung bezieht sich auf einen konstant steilen 1000-HÃ¶henmeter-Uphill bei einer gleichmÃ¤Ãigen Vortriebsleistung von 200 Watt. Leichte LaufrÃ¤der sparen Zeit und Kraft. Aber:FÃ¼r schwere Fahrer und auf ruppigen Abfahrten zÃ¤hlt StabilitÃ¤t mehr als Zeit.


----------



## sipaq (8. Oktober 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Was bringen denn breite Reifen..??
> Grip..?
> Pannsicherheit..??
> Fahrspaß..wohl nur bergab...dann jedoch hohe Verletzungsgefahr vor allem auf einer Transalp gegenüber den anderen Transalplern unschön.


Hier liegst Du schon mal richtig. Der Grip ist mit einem 2,4 Zoll Reifen auf einer passenden breiten Felge definitiv höher als auf einem 2,25er Reifen. Das bringt nicht nur zusätzlichen Fahrspaß, sondern auch mehr Sicherheit in brenzligen Situationen.

Was mehr Fahrspaß mit höherer Verletzungsgefahr zu tun haben soll, erklärst Du mir bitte. Meines Erachtens ist das Gegenteil der Fall.

Bei der Pannensicherheit hast Du recht. Durch die voluminösere Karkasse hat man weniger Durchschläge und muss nicht so oft flicken. Das ist vor allem bei einem AX in der Gruppe immer gern gesehen.



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> 2.0 / 2.1 / 2.25er dann hört aber wirklich der Spaß auf....alles anderen hält doch nur die ganze Gruppe auf...
> 
> die werden doch kalt bevor DU mit den dicken Pellen oben bist, die bekommen vom warten doch Krämpfe....
> 
> Fahr mal am Stück mit 3-6 Leuten 1500hm...da brauchst Du alles aus dem Rucksack an Klamotten zum anziehen bevor der letzte kommt....


Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht bestätigen. Der zusätzliche Rollwiderstand bei einer Asphaltauffahrt zwischen einem 2,4er und einem 2,25er Reifen bewegt sich im niedrigen einstelligen Prozent-Bereich. das merkst Du wenn überhaupt erst nach der Tour. Auch das Mehrgewicht ist vernachlässigbar. Bei meinem Fat Albert sind es 100g pro Reifen, wovon ich 70g durch die Verwendung von Light-Schläuchen wieder heraushole, weil der 2,4er einfach pannenfester ist.

Da frage ich Dich: Welcher Hobby-Biker bemerkt einen Gewichtsunterschied von 60g an den Laufrädern?

Sobald wir ins Gelände gehen, sieht das Ganze dann eh anders aus. Die Forschungsergebnisse dazu liegen auf dem Tisch.: Breite Reifen rollen besser. Wer da anderer Meinung ist, soll das nachweisen. Bis dahin verlasse ich mich auf die Zahlen, die in der Bike 2009 und der Mountainbike in 2005 veröffentlicht wurden.


----------



## sipaq (8. Oktober 2009)

> *Uphill*: Gleiches Bike, gleicher Fahrer, gleicher Anstieg und unterschiedliche Laufräder ergeben 48 Sekunden Zeitdifferenz. Das zeigt der rechnerische Vergleich zwischen zwei identischen Fahrten, einmal mit CC-Laufrädern von Tune und einmal mit den Enduro-Laufrädern von DT (s. Grafik unten). Die Berechnung bezieht sich auf einen konstant steilen 1000-Höhenmeter-Uphill bei einer gleichmäßigen Vortriebsleistung von 200 Watt.


Bringen wir das jetzt mal mit dem Ausspruch von scalpel3000 ins Verhältnis: "die werden doch kalt bevor DU mit den dicken Pellen oben bist, die bekommen vom warten doch Krämpfe..."

Mein Urteil: Selten so gelacht.


----------



## fatz (8. Oktober 2009)

geiler thread!!


----------



## Tobsn (8. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Bringen wir das jetzt mal mit dem Ausspruch von scalpel3000 ins Verhältnis: "die werden doch kalt bevor DU mit den dicken Pellen oben bist, die bekommen vom warten doch Krämpfe..."
> 
> Mein Urteil: Selten so gelacht.



Meine Meinung. 

Für 1000Hm bei ner Transalp rechne ich zwischen 90-120 Minuten.
Da lach ich über die Minute durch schwerere Reifen.
Zumal hier keiner von super schweren Reifen gesprochen hat, sondern halt von dem bischen mehr auf den Rippen für mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## sipaq (8. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Meine Meinung.
> 
> Für 1000Hm bei ner Transalp rechne ich zwischen 90-120 Minuten.
> Da lach ich über die Minute durch schwerere Reifen.
> Zumal hier keiner von super schweren Reifen gesprochen hat, sondern halt von dem bischen mehr auf den Rippen für mehr Sicherheit.


Eben. Um auf 1kg Mehrgewicht wegen der Reifen zu kommen, müsste ich bei Schwalbe von einem Nobby Nic 2,1 (470g) auf einen Muddy Mary 2,5 (990g) gehen. Das wäre für einen normalen Alpencross Schwachsinn und das hat meines Wissens hier auch niemand gefordert. Viel Lärm um nichts von scalpel3000 also.


----------



## tombrider (8. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Eben. Um auf 1kg Mehrgewicht wegen der Reifen zu kommen, müsste ich bei Schwalbe von einem Nobby Nic 2,1 (470g) auf einen Muddy Mary 2,5 (990g) gehen. Das wäre für einen normalen Alpencross Schwachsinn und das hat meines Wissens hier auch niemand gefordert. Viel Lärm um nichts von scalpel3000 also.



Wenn man nur "normal" von 2,1 auf 2,4 oder 2,5 geht, ist alles in allem ein knappes Kilo mit den breiteren Felgen und den schwereren Schläuchen keine unrealistische Zahl. Zum Beispiel wiegt der 2,1er Maxxis Highroller 580 Gramm, der 2,35er 800 Gramm und der 2,5er fast 900 (siehe www.silberfische.net). Das Verhältnis ist bei anderen Reifen ähnlich. Also etwa dreihundert Gramm pro Reifen, dann kommen eben noch die deutlich breitere Felge (sagen wir mal plus hundert Gramm) und der breitere Schlauch dazu.


----------



## Tobsn (8. Oktober 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> ...ist alles in allem ein knappes Kilo mit den breiteren Felgen ....



Ja, genau, wegen ner TA verbau ich gleich noch breitere Felgen 
Schön realistisch bleiben.


----------



## tombrider (8. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ja, genau, wegen ner TA verbau ich gleich noch breitere Felgen
> Schön realistisch bleiben.



Realistisch betrachtet bringen einem 2,4er Reifen auf einer 19er Felge wenig und auf einer 17er gar nichts. Denn nur wenig Druck bringt mehr Grip und weniger Rollwiderstand im Gelände. Zu breite Reifen auf zu schmalen Felgen kann man aber nicht mit wenig Druck fahren, weil sie sonst sehr schwammig werden. Optimal sind für 2,35er Reifen (58mm) 21mm und für 2,4/2,5er Reifen (62mm) 23mm Maulweite. Also entweder Nägel mit Köpfen oder gleich sein lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (8. Oktober 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> ...     ...


Das ist alles klar. 

Wir reden eher davon, die gegebenen Möglichkeiten ausreizen.
Wenn meine Felgen bzw. Hinterbau halt maximal einen 2,25er verkraften, dann geht halt nicht größer.
Aber diesen Rahmen darf man für ne TA gerne ausnutzen.
Wie schon geschrieben, am besten den Reifen den man kennt, davon vielleicht noch die etwas stabilere Variante und alles ist gut.


----------



## sipaq (8. Oktober 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Wenn man nur "normal" von 2,1 auf 2,4 oder 2,5 geht, ist alles in allem ein knappes Kilo mit den breiteren Felgen und den schwereren Schläuchen keine unrealistische Zahl. Zum Beispiel wiegt der 2,1er Maxxis Highroller 580 Gramm, der 2,35er 800 Gramm und der 2,5er fast 900 (siehe www.silberfische.net). Das Verhältnis ist bei anderen Reifen ähnlich. Also etwa dreihundert Gramm pro Reifen, dann kommen eben noch die deutlich breitere Felge (sagen wir mal plus hundert Gramm) und der breitere Schlauch dazu.


Zumindestens bei Schwalbe hast Du eh die Universalschläuche 13 (normal) und 14 (light), die für alle Reifenbreiten zugelassen sind: Der 13er von 26x1.50 bis 26x2.50 und der 14er von 26x1.50 bis 26x2.35.

Zumindestens da hast Du also keinen Unterschied. Ansonsten hat tobsn recht: Hier geht es darum, dass man bei gegebenem Bike und gegebenem Laufrädern das Optimale für den Alpencross herausholt. Neue Laufräder nur für den Alpencross sind da definitiv Overkill, vor allem finanziell.


----------



## tombrider (8. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Zumindestens bei Schwalbe hast Du eh die Universalschläuche 13 (normal) und 14 (light), die für alle Reifenbreiten zugelassen sind: Der 13er von 26x1.50 bis 26x2.50 und der 14er von 26x1.50 bis 26x2.35.
> 
> Zumindestens da hast Du also keinen Unterschied. Ansonsten hat tobsn recht: Hier geht es darum, dass man bei gegebenem Bike und gegebenem Laufrädern das Optimale für den Alpencross herausholt. Neue Laufräder nur für den Alpencross sind da definitiv Overkill, vor allem finanziell.



Wie kein Unterschied??? Du stellst doch selbst fest, daß wenn man von 2,1 auf 2,4 oder 2,5 geht, die light-Schläuche nicht mehr verwenden darf. Sprich: Es wird schwerer, genau wie ich es geschrieben habe. Das ist bei anderen Herstellern ähnlich.
Neue Felgen heißt nicht automatisch neue Laufräder. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn man handwerklich etwas begabt ist. Zweimal 30 oder 40 Euro für zwei schöne, breite Felgen sind nicht die Welt, schon gar nicht im Vergleich zum restlichen Rad und dem, was so ein Alpencross alles in allem kostet. Und Einspeichen ist keine Zauberei. Ist jedoch ein Aufwand (zeitlich und finanziell), den auch ich nicht nur für einen Alpencross betreiben würde. Wenn man sowas jedoch öfter machen will, kann man schon darüber nachdenken. Zumal ein breiter Reifen ja auch zu Hause eine feine Sache ist.


----------



## sipaq (8. Oktober 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Wie kein Unterschied??? Du stellst doch selbst fest, daß wenn man von 2,1 auf 2,4 oder 2,5 geht, die light-Schläuche nicht mehr verwenden darf. Sprich: Es wird schwerer, genau wie ich es geschrieben habe. Das ist bei anderen Herstellern ähnlich.


Im Gegenteil, ich habe gesagt, dass ich bei den breiteren 2,4er Fat Alberts mit Light-Schläuchen fahre, was ich bei den 2,25er Reifen vorher nicht gemacht habe. Das ich damit um 0,05 Zoll über der Herstellerempfehlung von Schwalbe liege, akzeptiere ich dabei. Und deswegen ist bei mir der Gewichtszuwachs eben um 120g (2x60g) niedriger.


tombrider schrieb:


> Neue Felgen heißt nicht automatisch neue Laufräder. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn man handwerklich etwas begabt ist. Zweimal 30 oder 40 Euro für zwei schöne, breite Felgen sind nicht die Welt, schon gar nicht im Vergleich zum restlichen Rad und dem, was so ein Alpencross alles in allem kostet. Und Einspeichen ist keine Zauberei. Ist jedoch ein Aufwand (zeitlich und finanziell), den auch ich nicht nur für einen Alpencross betreiben würde. Wenn man sowas jedoch öfter machen will, kann man schon darüber nachdenken. Zumal ein breiter Reifen ja auch zu Hause eine feine Sache ist.


Es bleibt ja nicht nur bei den 2x30 oder 2x40 für die Felgen, selbst wenn man selber einspeicht. Du brauchst für einen kompletten 2. Laufradsatz auch noch Speichen, Naben, Felgenband, Bremsscheiben, und Kassette sowie Schnellspanner, wenn Du auf dem 1. und dem 2. LRS nicht exakt dieselben Naben hast. Das bedeutet dann konkret, dass Du selbst bei Laufradsätzen, die für Kampfpreise um die 100 angeboten werden, insgesamt mindestens 200 zahlst, da in den Preisen die Bremsscheiben, die Kassette und die Schnellspanner nicht enthalten sind.


----------



## tombrider (8. Oktober 2009)

Der 2,35er Albert ist über alles 58mm breit. Der 2,4er Fat Albert ca. 62mm. Schwalbe wird sich schon was bei denken, warum das nicht zulässig ist.
Klar ist ein zweiter Laufradsatz schöner als nur einer. Aber wenn man eben nicht die Kohle dafür hat, dann ist einer, den man auch mit Breitreifen fahren kann, in den Alpen sinnvoller als keiner. Sofern das auch der Rahmen zuläßt. Macht zwei interessante Bastelnachmittage im Keller bei einem wirklich überschaubaren finanziellen Aufwand.


----------



## sipaq (8. Oktober 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Der 2,35er Albert ist über alles 58mm breit. Der 2,4er Fat Albert ca. 62mm. Schwalbe wird sich schon was bei denken, warum das nicht zulässig ist.


Naja, das ist halt das übliche Sicherheitsdenken der Hersteller. Schwalbe schreibt ja (wie andere Reifenhersteller auch) zum Beispiel einen Mindestluftdruck von 2 bar vor. Im Laufradforum nebenan ist aber einhelliger Konsens, dass man die Reifen auch mit weitaus weniger Luftdruck fahren kann und sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhl (8. Oktober 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht genau..!!
> 
> stimmt das etwa nicht....??
> so ist zumindest meine Erfahrung auf meinen gefahrenen und begleiteten Transalp's gewesen.


 
Du hast vollkommen Recht. Da brauchste noch nicht mal auf ner Transalp zu sein. Die Typen mit den fettesten Schluffen und längsten Gabeln kriechen die Berge hoch oder nehmen gleich die Gondel. Aber bergab den Pansen machen. Lächerlich.

Schönes leichtes Laufrad, maximal 2,25er NN und du fährst die alle in Grund und Boden. Auch im Trail - wenn man es kann. Und die Leute, die schnell die Berge hoch sind, kommen meist auf Grund ihrer Erfahrung auch super im Trail zurecht. 

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Oktober 2009)

Buhl schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen Recht. Da brauchste noch nicht mal auf ner Transalp zu sein. Die Typen mit den fettesten Schluffen und längsten Gabeln kriechen die Berge hoch oder nehmen gleich die Gondel. Aber bergab den Pansen machen. Lächerlich.
> 
> Schönes leichtes Laufrad, maximal 2,25er NN und du fährst die alle in Grund und Boden. Auch im Trail - wenn man es kann. Und die Leute, die schnell die Berge hoch sind, kommen meist auf Grund ihrer Erfahrung auch super im Trail zurecht.
> 
> just my 2 cents.




genau....endlich mal jemand der sich realistisch mit Blick auf die Bikegemeinde geäußert hat.

so sieht es meistens aus.....natürlich nicht immer..hab auch schon Jungs gesehen die mit fetten Reifen bergauf mächtig Druck machen können...und bergab SUPER drauf sind....

aber die das GUT können sind meist in der Alpenregion groß geworden.

Wie gesagt, die mir bisher als Transalp Teilnehmer untergekommen sind auf die trifft meine Festellung zu 100% zu...!!

Grad letzte Woche....wir mit leichten und für viele nicht Transalp/Alpentaugliches Material unterwegs.....
z.b 160/140 Bremse (fahre ich seit 2006 auf jeder Transalp) mit Hope Mono Mini Scheiben mit Aluspyder, Maxxis 93g Schläuchen, 460g Aspen Reifen, Hardtail natürlich, 2,1 /2,3 bar Luft, viel Steine auf der Abfahrt ca. 1200hm am Stück....habe selbst nicht gedacht das es hält...aber siehe da....wir waren zu zweit mit fast identischem Material 5 Tage unterwegs....und der der das fetteste Material, die dicksten 2.35er Reifen fuhr, am langsamsten bergauf (hat sogar viele HM geschoben wo WIR alles gefahren sind) am schnellsten bergab war...Augescheinlich für mich aber mit mehr MUT als Talent unterwegs bergab fuhr....

ausgerechnet der hatte am Marktplatz keine Luft mehr sowohl im Reifen als auch viel KM vorher schon in der Lunge..... 

so ende jetzt, genug zeredet....

baut drauf was IHR wollt meine Meinung zu diesem Thema 
"Richtige Reifenwahl für Albrecht-Route beim Hardtail" kennt ihr jetzt.

So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig..!!

macht das mal...
VR Larsen TT 2.0 mit 2,2 bar am HR Maxxis Crossmark mit ca. 2,3 bis max. 2,5 bar je nach Systemgewicht, wobei wir wieder beim Thema wären....."was sollte wie leicht/schwer in den Rucksack auf einer Transalp"



das sehe ich allerdings genau so:
Für schwere Fahrer oder Fahrer mit grobmotorischen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten dazu noch auf ruppigen Abfahrten zählt Stabilität mehr als Zeit, die sollten selbstverständlich auf haltbare möglichst hochwertige Massenware zurück greifen damit eine Transalp nicht zum Alptraum wird.  

@ emvau
das stimmt schon eine Transalp ist kein Wettkampf, doch auf jeder Transalp bisher gibt es über den Tag verteilt immer wieder ein wenig (beim einen mehr beim anderen weniger) dieser sogn. ich bin schneller als DU oben am Berg Wettbewerb....oder..??


----------



## emvau (8. Oktober 2009)

ein alpencross ist kein wettkampf - weder bergauf noch bergab. mit kompetitiv denkenden kameraden wollte ich wirklich nicht unterwegs sein. zu viel stress!


----------



## schymmi (8. Oktober 2009)

echt geil. so ein thread habe ich noch nicht gelesen.

bin schon zwei alpenx gefahren mit fa 2.4.

aber die gewichtsüberlegungen sind klasse. würde lieber die kilos abnehmen und fertig.

schymmi


----------



## sipaq (8. Oktober 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Grad letzte Woche....wir mit leichten und für viele nicht Transalp/Alpentaugliches Material unterwegs.....
> z.b 160/140 Bremse (fahre ich seit 2006 auf jeder Transalp) mit Hope Mono Mini Scheiben mit Aluspyder, Maxxis 93g Schläuchen, 460g Aspen Reifen, Hardtail natürlich, 2,1 /2,3 bar Luft, viel Steine auf der Abfahrt ca. 1200hm am Stück....habe selbst nicht gedacht das es hält...aber siehe da....wir waren zu zweit mit fast identischem Material 5 Tage unterwegs....und der der das fetteste Material, die dicksten 2.35er Reifen fuhr, am langsamsten bergauf (hat sogar viele HM geschoben wo WIR alles gefahren sind) am schnellsten bergab war...Augescheinlich für mich aber mit mehr MUT als Talent unterwegs bergab fuhr....
> 
> ausgerechnet der hatte am Marktplatz keine Luft mehr sowohl im Reifen als auch viel KM vorher schon in der Lunge.....


Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass es vielleicht einfach daran liegt, dass solche Leute konditionstechnisch schwächer sind als Du?

Logischerweise hilft Dir das beste Material nichts, wenn Du nur Wackelpudding in den Beinen hast. Aber diese Erkenntnis ist ja nun nicht gerade neu, oder?


----------



## schymmi (9. Oktober 2009)

Es wird ja immer besser. Weiter so!!!

alleine die Frage war schon geil aber die Antworten sind es schon wert hier immer mal wieder reinzuschauen.

nicht informativ aber unterhaltsam. 

weiter so.

schymmi


----------

